# How to Plant Onion Sets



## Clarence_Teague (May 6, 2011)

Whats happening Tee?, love the illustration on planting onions. Want to share with you something I do in my old red clay garden here in Newton, NC. I started trimming the roots off to look like a crewcut,and cutting the green tops off to just above where the white begins. I don't know if this really helps them grow any quicker, but it seems they develop more evenly. Thanks for your sharing expertise. CLT


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Clarence,

That is great advice for planting your onions. If the roots are very long then I agree that they should be trimmed. I normally just leave the green tops as they are unless they are all broken or brown. It is a good idea to trim them, though.

Thanks so much for sharing how you plant your onions! Very helpful info


----------



## Eliza (May 13, 2011)

I've got a small raised bed with several tomato plants and two pepper plants (tobasco and poblano). Would I plant onions around the same time, or do they have a different growing season?
Also, thinking of adding garlic.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Eliza - You can plant onions about the same time you plant the tomatoes. Garlic should be planted in the fall and then harvested the following summer.


----------



## Jackie_Vigeant (Jul 6, 2011)

I have planted green onion bulbs for the first time and now the green part is about10 inches high and I can see part of the white of the onion.There seems to be a few onions on the same bulb, do I separate them and replant or will a bunch of green onions grow out of the one bulb ? Help!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie - I've never seen green onions grow as a bunch before. Did you plant them very close together? I wouldn't try to separate them because that may kill them. I think the best thing you can do at this point is let them grow and see what happens. You can also trim off a few inches of the green tops and use them. They will grow back.


----------



## Amy5 (Oct 18, 2011)

This is very helpful information. I am excited about starting my garden. Thanks Tee for all of the advice.


----------



## Trish1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Every year my onions never get over the size of a quarter. I live east of Dallas,Tx. I always plant them around the first of feb. iI have sandy soil where i live. Can you tell me what to do to grow nice larger onions


----------



## Roger_Williams (Apr 24, 2015)

what do you use to fertilize the onion sets?


----------

